
Apple has three main privacy drives: transparency, consent, control - Despegar
https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/alumyo/apple_blocks_google_from_running_its_internal_ios/efhh71y/
======
Despegar
Also known as "privacy by design".

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Privacy_by_design](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Privacy_by_design)

------
mimixco
Hmmm... Who consented to their joining the NSA Prism program?

